# Language of women



## Pepe1970 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello ladies. I have a concern been bugging me for a while and only a woman might able to answer me this. I always heard than men a women speak different languages, hence they misunderstand each other. Wife and I been married for 17 yrs and she always let me know that she's always been physically attracted to me. Does that mean her attraction is limited just to my physical look? Everything else means nothing? She's not attracted to me as man of the house?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no one language that women speak. Like men, women are all individuals and we all have our own thoughts. But maybe if you tell us more, we can figure out what the issue is here.

Why do you think she is not attracted to you as "man of the house". What things about you do you think she does not find attractive?


----------



## DaveinOC (Oct 15, 2017)

not a woman here, but this is a rather strange concern because I would think it would be the opposite for me after 17 years. Such that I would be wondering if she's still attracted to me physically and not the other way around. Anyhow, I am sure she has respect for you beyond her physical attraction to you. Couple years might be ok on physical connection alone, but 17 years is a long time for marriage to last on that alone. my 2 cents.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Rest assured Pepe, its more than physical look. Probably got a lot to do with pheromones among other factors. The smell of your hair probably improves her mood. Ask her.


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

I think people do what they like. In other words, she is treating you the way she wants to be treated. Have you told her how attractive she is to you? You have probably told her how much you appreciate everything she does.


----------



## Arbie2008 (Nov 9, 2017)

Other things besides looks will trip my trigger and make me feel physically attracted to my husband. In fact, looks are pretty far down my list.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Pepe1970 said:


> Hello ladies. I have a concern been bugging me for a while and only a woman might able to answer me this. I always heard than men a women speak different languages, hence they misunderstand each other.



Only if they are both from two different countries....
No, the misunderstandings usually happen when couples don’t talk to each other.

What do you mean by ‘man of the house’?

And why don’t you ask your lady what she means? It’s more likely you will get a better answer from the horse’s mouth, so to speak.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

